# Water tank help?



## frolic1972campernewbies (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi one and all,
Thanks for the welcomes, we are happy to start our Travel Trailer journey with you. We have started renovating our trailer and being a new guy to this I was hoping that you guys could enlighten me on a couple things. I have some pics in photos (still havnt figured out how to attach or find the URL to this forum :shrug: ) . 
The front of the trailer is a blank slate, I am going to rebuild the 7' couch into a smaller dinette/bed set to give me more room up front. I am also going to build a bed w/ 6" head board cross ways at the front of the trailer. ( I got both these ideas from Bigjrs new camper pics. so thanks goes out to you...nice rig BTW) 
My question is how does the hot water heater hook or work in ref. to the water tank? does it connect to the tank or is there a hose from the heater to the tank? BTW I have no water heater as a ref. the person before me took it out. My plan is to put the tank under the bed and the heater on the outside at the end of the tank and a water inlet hose from the other side, through the 6" headboard to the tank, is this a viable idea?
The other question is I desperately need a entrance door, New they are going from $350 on up... Does anybody know of a good salvage around the Oklahoma area?
Any help will be "GREATLY" appreciated I will pay all the credit due to the masters :10001: 
Thanks again


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a quick topic on posting pictures, have a look here and see if it helps, if not send me a PM, we will get it worked out
http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/announcements/474-uploading-pictures-your-posts.html

I have to run, will get back on the questions in the morning.


----------



## frolic1972campernewbies (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

thanks so much for the help ctfortner, I will give it a try and see if a can get a pic. on here


----------



## frolic1972campernewbies (Apr 17, 2009)

*cool*

I really appreciate the help, I will put up a couple more pics. that ref. areas I could use some advice about. Thanks again:thumbup1:


----------

